# YES, Another Oil Question



## Z4530i (Feb 22, 2009)

kaphouston said:


> Wonder why the other place I took it to for an oil change didn't bother to check before they put the Mobil-1 0W30 in.


My two cents (probably three cents now due to inflation). Why the Mobile One?
1. Because it was probably cheaper, or
2. They didn’t have the approved oil on hand.
They probably figured you wouldn’t check (not because you’re a woman, but a lot of BMW owners don’t know to check).
I agree that the 20 versus 30 weight is geared for the predominant temps where the car is used. If in Houston and the oil is going to be in during the summer, go with the 30. If you’re wintering in the north with the car, use the 20.
I use Liqui Moly in my BMWs but may switch over Amdoil.


----------



## tununak1 (3 mo ago)

kaphouston said:


> SAE 0W-20 or SAE 0W-30. Says to look under hood because only certain engines can use 0W-20. But that doesn't tell me whether or not the Mobil-1 OW-30 that was used in my car is approved by BMW. I've also read on other threads that LL-01 is better to use than the LL FE. I don't know. That's why I'm asking questions.





kaphouston said:


> https://help.fcpeuro.com/hc/en-us/articles/4408810029069-Why-does-FCP-Euro-recommend-5W-30-for-my-car-instead-of-0W-20-like-BMW-does-
> 
> 
> 
> But what does anyone make of this above?


I use the weather to determine what weight oil I use. In the Wintertime I use 0W30 in my X-6. Temps get down to freezing on occasions. In the Spring temps run from the mid 50's to mid 60's. I use 5W30 and sometimes 15W30. In July I had to drive in temperatures from 98 degrees to one day 118 degrees. I changed to 20W50 for the trip. In total I drove in 100+ temperatures for the round trip of about 12 hours. Then I changed to 5W30 and when it gets colder back to 0W30. I also use magnetic oil plug and so far no metal flakes on the plug end. I also use a waterless coolant and at extreme temperatures the vehicle NEVER ran hot. I found the coolant on a NASA site. It is used in their race cars. For the past three years I have used AMSOIL because AMSOIL was rated high on the list of lubrication scales. It's more expensive though, but nothing but the best for my X-6. My Subaru not so much.


----------



## Thomas750li (Apr 20, 2015)

I have 2018 m550 ix they use 0-30 since I’ve had it.


----------



## carsbillz4 (Mar 18, 2012)

Using 0-20w is for colder climates and 0-30w is for warmer climates although I use 5W-40 in my 2011X3 35ix without any issues. I used only Total Energy 9000 and change my own oil. Most dealers and independent dealers will change your oil using you select choice of brand. BMW was strictly promoting Catrol and now use Shell - this is a marketing choice. Make sure whatever oil you use is LL 17 as is stated and make sure it is approved by BMW. If you want a list of approved oils PM me.


----------



## 1015888 (4 mo ago)

kaphouston said:


> In July, I called my Houston area BMW service advisor to find out if my 2018 G30 MSport used 0W20 or 0W30 oil. He asked one of the techs and he then told me my car uses the 0W30.
> I've had 7 oil changes total in this car. (4 at dealership and 3 elsewhere). The dealership has always put in the BMW Twin Power Turbo LL17 FE+ 0W20.
> The other place I've taken it to 3 times has used 0W30 twice (once using 0W30 Mobil-1 brand) and 0W20 once.
> I decided to specifically ask my service advisor because I want to use either the 20 or 30. Not switch back and forth.
> ...


I to have heard of some shops leaning towards 0-30. I’ve had 6 service visits since buying my 4 series all at BMW service centers. 0-20 is the only product that has been used. I’m due again and getting tired of the games the dealership tends to play so I’m all set to do this one on my own. I did some research and found BMW is now leaning towards Pennzoil 0-20 Full synthetic oil which is manufactured with natural gas. Market testing is showing a 65% improvement of interior engine components with the introduction of this product. I will be doing the change tomorrow 10/2 and will give a follow up on what I feel, hear after I run a few miles on the new juice.
SNAPPER ROCKS DEAN.


----------



## 1015888 (4 mo ago)

Snapper Blue 4X said:


> I to have heard of some shops leaning towards 0-30. I’ve had 6 service visits since buying my 4 series all at BMW service centers. 0-20 is the only product that has been used. I’m due again and getting tired of the games the dealership tends to play so I’m all set to do this one on my own. I did some research and found BMW is now leaning towards Pennzoil 0-20 Full synthetic oil which is manufactured with natural gas. Market testing is showing a 65% improvement of interior engine components with the introduction of this product. I will be doing the change tomorrow 10/2 and will give a follow up on what I feel, hear after I run a few miles on the new juice.
> SNAPPER ROCKS DEAN.


Update!
I performed oil service on my 4 series and the Rhino ramps from HD were awesome!! I had plenty of room to crawl under and was able to look right up at the drain point. Car is running like a champ so I’m not concerned about getting away from BMW’s 15.00 a quart 0-20.
I researched who manufactures oil filters for BMW. MANN. Mann also manufactures WIX filters and the bonus Replacement o-ring and crush washer come in the box.


----------

